# How I make a 3D shoe



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how helpful this will be to anyone on this forum, but this shows how I make a 3D shoe using meshmixer (freeware) and Hexagon from DAZ3D which I also got free. 




Here is a time lapse of sculpt I did on Lincoln in 3D also. It might give some of those just starting out a few pointers on how to sculpt.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow that was a facinating watch, thanks for that video
Dennis


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

What file format do you use between the apps? I'm wondering if I could export an STL file from Sketchup, and sculpt from it?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, I export wavefront object files between apps. You can download a free copy of accutrans 3D and open up your stl file and convert it to a wavefront object file.
Some printers require stl files so I often do the opposite and it works just fine so you shouldn't have any issues converting to and object file.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW,,, the new meshmixer release is suppose to be able to open up stl files. The previous version was suppose to have that feature, but it never worked.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice work. Do you mind telling how long that took to sculpt in real time?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

about 2 hours


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

if you are talking about the shoes, Abe took a couple of months.


----------

